# Bellator 110 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 110 takes place in 7 days Friday February 28th at 7:00 PM Eastern. Features fights from the LHW and FW tourneys. If anyone wants to play in this contest and pick the winners for this card... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the event starts (the only thing you have to pick are the winners). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5,000,000 credits, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. 



> Christian M’Pumbu (199.75) vs. Quinton Jackson (206)
> Muhammed Lawal (205) vs. Mikhail Zayats (205)
> Matt Bessette (145.25) vs. Diego Nunes (144.25)
> Will Martinez (144.75) vs. Goiti Yamauchi (145.25)
> ...











Picks sent by:

AlphaDawg
kantowrestler
SmackyBear


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in to start the season.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 110 pick results for...

SmackyBear


> Quinton Jackson :thumbsup:
> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsup:
> Diego Nunes :thumbsdown:
> Mike Richman :thumbsdown:
> ...


kantowrestler


> Quinton Jackson :thumbsup:
> Mikhail Zayats :thumbsdown:
> Diego Nunes :thumbsdown:
> Mike Richman :thumbsdown:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Quinton Jackson :thumbsup:
> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsup:
> Diego Nunes :thumbsdown:
> Goiti Yamauchi :thumbsdown:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Quinton Jackson def. Christian M'Pumbu
> light heavyweight tournament semifinal
> knockout (punches) - Round 1, 4:34
> Muhammed Lawal def. Mikhail Zayats
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing everybody... congrats to ... AlphaDawg! He wins that tough to predict card and takes home the 5 million. Hope you play next week when the price goes back down to normal until they put on another big one.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Quite a few more to go so there's a chance to pull a win.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Jackson really needs to learn to stay off the fence and let loose a little bit. Both M'Pumbu and Beltran were able to hold him against the cage for longer than they should. I also thought Jackson looked a little physically soft. He didn't look as ripped as he has in the past.
I thought he was too tentative against M'Pumbu, and when he threw leather he had M'Pumbu in all kinds of trouble.

I'm enjoying seeing Jackson going back to knocking people out and I'm having fun watching him again. He was my favorite fighter when I first got into MMA and now I'm remembering why I liked him so much back in the day. Plus, he's actually a sweetheart outside of the cage, one of the nicest, funniest guys I've met.


As far as King Mo goes, I'm done being convinced of his potential to be a top ten guy. I love his wrestling, it's phenomenal to watch but Mo is so mentally weak it's criminal. he should have utilized his wrestling a lot more instead of throw those jabs from his waist. Zayats did a lot better than I thought he would and made those first two rounds extremely close. You could tell those leg kicks really bothered Mo.
I'm not sure who will win with regards to Jackson vs. Mo but I'm leaning towards Jackson. If Mo actually comes in with a gameplan and sticks to Jackson like glue and keeps his hands up, he can win. However, expecting Mo to stick to a gameplan is folly and it isn't like his chin is cast iron.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

It is kind of sad how things have changed in the past five years. Even on a website populated almost exclusively by hardcore mma fans, no one give a shit about Rampage's fights.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Mainly because right now he's fighting cans. Beltran isn't anything special and neither is M-Pumb. King Mo Lawal though is a different story and so is the winner of the Newton vs. Vegh fight. I could see Rampage being ranked in the top 10 should he become champion though.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Jackson beat up a MW...lets not kid ourselves. He weighed in at 199lbs, and probably didn't gain much going into fight night as you don't cut down an extra 6lbs when cutting weight, you most likely walk around at that weight. Jackson needed a second attempt to make 206 and most likely weighed in near 220lbs come fight night...probably more.

Jackson is protected by Bellator and I can't say you can blame them. They gave him a guy who'd bang in Beltran and Jackson finished him, then give him an overweight MW fighter...and all of a sudden you're tournament finalist???

Bellator have cheapened their LHW division by giving Rampage a spot on their roster! But it's good business sense.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

I really enjoyed the lithuanian knockout 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Holy crap that altercation between Rampage and Mo at the end was bad. :laugh: It was so painfully obvious that it was scripted.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

They are both in TNA so that'd make sense.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah that little spat at the end was definitely scripted. Is it just me or did I also see Jackson smile at the end of it?

I also thought Jackson's aggression towards M'Pumbu looked a bit forced. People have said worse things about Jackson and he didnt seem to give much of a shit.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe the TNA stuff is going to his head.


----------

